# Wyogoobs birthday!!!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Goob!!!! Many many more! (Yer almost as old as me).:mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

May something exotic be on the menu tonight. 8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Goob. I hope this day brings you happiness and a little closer to that golden retirement.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday to ya Goob where ever you might be on this great day. -^*^*^*-OOO°)OO


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

May the Great God Ptarmiganus smile down upon you this day.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday young lad.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

happy birthday goob


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy belated


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread is cooler than the other side of the pillow.

Happy Birthday Goob!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd run the other way if I saw... Oh wait doesn't really fit. Good grief. 

aah.... Top of the page!

Happy belated!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> I'd run the other way if I saw... Oh wait doesn't really fit. Good grief.
> 
> aah.... Top of the page!
> 
> Happy belated!


Blame the scope.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy pbelated pbirthday!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy bbbbb- lated birthday!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Man o man. Missed it. Good excuse though. I was in Montana shootin dogs ! Happy birthday Goob !


----------

